# The Oireachtas Finance Committee asked Boucher no questions on tracker redress programme  yesterday.



## Brendan Burgess (18 Nov 2016)

I sent a briefing note on the issue to members of the Committee , but as far as I could see, none asked a question about it. I missed some of it, so maybe they did.

Michael McGrath did great work in his allotted 10 minutes.  But the amount of time wasted on issues such as "Why do you not do any cash transactions  in the Caherdavin branch" and "tell us about your sponsorship of Munster Rugby" was shocking.

None of them followed up on 
*Richie Boucher: BoI is deliberately charging a high SVR to encourage people to fix*

ptsb, AIB and Ulster Bank will be in next week.

The Governor of the Central Bank will be in on 8th(?) December.

You should encourage your TDs or Senators to raise this issue of the tracker redress programme and why it's taking so long.

You can find the member of the Committee here, but any TD or Senator can attend and ask a question.

Brendan


----------



## Hogmeister55 (18 Nov 2016)

I noticed that too. There appears to be a lot of conflicting information at the moment on the BOI review. I have seen on this forum that at least 1 person has had a BOI tracker restored - while others (including me) have rang BOI and been told no one will be contacted until the review is complete in 2017.
I was told by someone else (but have no idea where they got the info - or if its reliable - so can only be considered speculation at best) that BOI and KBC have both completed their reviews and sent the information to the central bank at the end of September. Is that why the politicians didn't ask the question ? Is the ball in their court?
I believe the Central Bank are due to give an update this month - hopefully they may give us more info.


----------



## SaySomething (18 Nov 2016)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I sent a briefing note on the issue to members of the Committee , but as far as I could see, none asked a question about it. I missed some of it, so maybe they did.
> 
> Michael McGrath did great work in his allotted 10 minutes.  But the amount of time wasted on issues such as "Why do you not do any cash transactions  in the Caherdavin branch" and "tell us about your sponsorship of Munster Rugby" was shocking.
> 
> ...


Have done already. In particular I've asked my TD to clarify whether or not the tracker investigation prioritised those in the MARP or arrears. If not, why not?

Would anybody like a suggested letter format? I'm not affiliated with any political party but putting it in personal terms may help TD's and other representatives to quantify the real cost of the delays...


----------



## elacsaplau (18 Nov 2016)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I sent a briefing note on the issue to members of the Committee , but as far as I could see, none asked a question about it. I missed some of it, so maybe they did.



I watched/listened to the whole lot - and do not recall any mention of this.



Brendan Burgess said:


> But the amount of time wasted on issues such as "Why do you not do any cash transactions  in the Caherdavin branch" and "tell us about your sponsorship of Munster Rugby" was shocking.



Totally agree. Some of the questions of the committee members were silly, almost beyond belief. Also, I really don't like the format of the individual members of the committee asking random questions. Surely, it would be better for the group, as a whole, to agree between them the questions in advance and then prioritise them?


----------



## elbo (25 Nov 2016)

Check out PTSB CEO got a good grilling by Pearse Doherty this week over PTSB Redress Scheme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw5GuQZrxu8


----------



## ella (25 Nov 2016)

Well done Pearse Doherty it was great to see the Heads of PTSB lost for words. I am one of the 173 Appealing the so called Tracker Rate of 3.25 +  ECB .


----------



## Freshstart (25 Nov 2016)

Ella I am one also. May I ask where you got the figure of 173 from?


----------



## john keating (25 Nov 2016)

well done pearse. he had them feeling very awkward. but in reality what has changed as a result. nothing


----------



## Freshstart (25 Nov 2016)

Sorry I assume this is the figure the haven't yet accepted redress? If so the amount appealing the rate is much higher.


----------



## ella (25 Nov 2016)

Ptsb told pease that 173 were appealing so that must be people appealing the rate & other issues.


----------



## Freshstart (25 Nov 2016)

I'd say it's much higher. 172 appears to be the number that have yet to accept redress. There are also many that accepted but are also appealing.


----------



## aprentice (26 Nov 2016)

Hi Brendan 

Could you recommend someone who is knowledgeable on this tracker redress to talk to wether we would have a case or not 
Many thanks


----------



## john keating (26 Nov 2016)

aprentice said:


> Hi Brendan
> 
> Could you recommend someone who is knowledgeable on this tracker redress to talk to wether we would have a case or not
> Many thanks


padraic kissane is your best option in my oppinion


----------



## elbo (26 Nov 2016)

I am with Padraig Kissane and his knowledge on this topic is second to none.  

Maybe nothing much has changed John, but it is important that people are still talking about this, that its in the media, that our elected keep the pressure on these bankers, it sends a message to PTSB that we have not finished with them just quite yet. 

A lot of us would like to get PTSB chiefs into a room and give them a piece of our mind, what Pearse Doherty has done is as close as we are going to get..... and it gives us hope that our appeals will be worth while....hope is what has us checking in here every so often for an update,  hope is what got us through the last 6 years when they were robbing us blind, we have fought for long enough....they fought us for long enough, now its our turn...


----------



## Wardy7 (26 Nov 2016)

Repetition.....Padraic Kissane!!!


----------



## aprentice (26 Nov 2016)

Cheers i will contact him monday and see if he can squeeze me in for an apointment


----------



## todo (28 Nov 2016)

Good work by Pearse Doherty, in that Youtube video. They should all be marched onto Prime Time and given the same questioning, and let the whole country see what a greedy bank calls a systems error.

No doubt all banks at the board level knew exactly what they were trying todo and it all started around August 2008. They've gotten away with far too much for far too long.


----------

